# zwei Spannungen in einem Schaltschrank



## mjolmir (19 April 2008)

Hallo,

eine Anfänger frage aber, langer nicht mehr gemacht. Kann man 24VDC Schaltung und 400VAC 240VAC in einem Schaltschrank unterbringen.

Konkretter Fall für eine Analgensteuerung mit zwei Drehstrommotoren (0,55KW, 0,37KW) soll eine weitere Schaltung mit in den Schaltschrank umm einen extra Schaltschrank einsparen zu können. Die Schaltung muß in 24VDC ausgelegt werden, da die Schaltung einen Fehlerarlam auslösen soll, und nur Sichergestellt ist, das die 24VDC immer da sind. Die 400VAC/240VAC sind nur teilweise vorhanden. Der Alarm muß aber immer auslösen (Hupe).

Kann man das auf Grund von Vorschriften und was muß man dann beachten.

Danke für die Unterstützung.


----------



## IBFS (19 April 2008)

mjolmir schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eine Anfänger frage aber, langer nicht mehr gemacht. Kann man 24VDC Schaltung und 400VAC 240VAC in einem Schaltschrank unterbringen.
> 
> ...


 


aber klar doch - das geht doch garnicht anders. 

Zu beachten sind - bei Geräten (Umrichtern) - Mindestabstände (EMV + Thermisch) und natürlich die Adernfarben und Querschnitte 

Gruß


----------



## jabba (19 April 2008)

@IBFS
Ganz so einfach ist es nicht 

So wie ich das verstehe kommt eine eigene Einspeisung in der Schaltschrank , oder ?
Das heisst die 24V werden extern erzeugt z.B. in raffinerien üblich.

Damit speisst Du exteren eine neue Spannung ein, dies ist zwar auch zulässig , es muss aber eine Warnhinweis hin. Vorzugsweise sollte der Bereich abgeschottet sein, und räumlich getrennt. Weiterhin muss eine Trenneinrichtung für die Zusatzeinspeisung her. Hat die neue Steuerung überhaupt was mit den Pumpen zu tun?


----------



## mjolmir (19 April 2008)

Danke erst einmal für die Hinweise.

Zur Schaltung:
Die Schaltung über wacht einen Tank, und sobald dieser voll ist wird er leer gepumpt (Was aber nicht immer möglich ist). Dafür gibt es noch einen max. High Alarm der immer da sein muß, weil der anzeigt, Tank "übervoll", und ein akustisches Signal ertönt. Entsprechend der aktuellen Situation muß dann vom Bedienpersonal entsprechende Maßnahmen getroffen werden. Und das nach Möglichkeit in einem Schaltschrank. Zur Zeit sind es halt zwei.


----------



## Gnu0815 (19 April 2008)

Tach,

Das Unterbringen von AC und DC Anteilen in einem Schaltschrank ist kein Problem und eigentlich "Gang und Gäbe". 

Wenn die Anlage halbwegs ausfallsicher sein soll empfehle die Versorgung des Steuerungsteils über eine doppelte Einspeisung. Einmal über ein galvanisch getrenntes DC/DC Netzteil (von der externen 24V Versorgung) und dann über Dioden ein zweite Einspeisung von der AC-Versorgung. Hier ist es das einfachste über einen Trafo von 400 auf 200 runter zu gehen und dann über einem AC/DC die zweite Einspeisung erzeugen. Diese kann man dann über Dioden mit der ersten Einspeisung koppeln und man hat seine "unterbrechungsfreie" Stromversorgung für den Fall das mal die externe "Steuerspannung" fehlt.


----------



## mjolmir (21 April 2008)

Thema ausfallsicherheit ist nicht das Hauptziel der Anlage. In der Luft-und Raumfahrt würde das unter DAL D laufen. kein Sicherheitskritische Anlage. Und wenn die 400VAC oder 240VAC na sind können immer noch die 24VDC da sein, aber wenn die 24VDC weg sind, ist die Gesamteenergie weg, dann hilft nur noch Muskelkraft.


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (24 April 2008)

Als alter Bauer kann ich dir sagen: Das kannst ruhig machen. Aber: verwende für jede Spannung ne eigene Farbe.
400V - schwarz
230V - rot nach Trafo, schwarz/hellblau vor Trafo
24VDC - L+= dunkelblau, L- = blauweiss

oder je nach dem, wo du es brauchst, hat manches Werk auch seine eigenen Sonderfarben.....


----------



## Praios (25 April 2008)

Ja ja blauweiss...wenn du es selber bezahlen mußt wirst du die zweifarbigen Adern gewiss nicht nehmen


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (26 April 2008)

jo.... wenn ich es selber zahlen muss, dann bau ich den Schrank erst gar nicht.....


----------



## HerrKaleu (26 April 2008)

*Zu "BLAU-WEISS"*

Zweifarben-Kombinationen mit Ausnahme Grün-Gelb sind nicht zulässig.

Gruss
Thorsten


----------



## zotos (26 April 2008)

HerrKaleu schrieb:


> Zweifarben-Kombinationen mit Ausnahme Grün-Gelb sind nicht zulässig.
> 
> Gruss
> Thorsten



In welchem Zusammenhang sind die nicht zulässig? 
Wer hat das festgelegt und für welchen Bereich? 

Kannst Du uns Quellen nennen? Oder hast Du jetzt den Status maxi (->VDE gefressen und jetzt ist jeder Furz eine heilige Prophezeiung)?


----------



## dani (26 April 2008)

HerrKaleu schrieb:


> Zweifarben-Kombinationen mit Ausnahme Grün-Gelb sind nicht zulässig.



Wie wird das dann bei Farbkabeln mit 2 oder mehr Kombinationen von Aderfarben gehandhabt?


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (27 April 2008)

HerrKaleu schrieb:


> Zweifarben-Kombinationen mit Ausnahme Grün-Gelb sind nicht zulässig.
> 
> Gruss
> Thorsten



Dann geh mal in verschiedene Werke rein oder in Sonderanlagen, so wie bei uns. Da siehst das immer. Und es gab nie Probs damit....

Ausserdem kenne ich keine Vorschrift, die dies verbietet!


----------



## jabba (27 April 2008)

Aus der 60204:13.2.4

Farbliche Identifizierung mit einer Kombination der oben aufgelisteten Farben dürfen benutzt werden, vorausgesetzt,es kann keine Verwechslungen geben und dass GRÜN oder GELB nicht benutzt wird, außer in derZweifarbenkombination grün-Gelb.


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (27 April 2008)

Das klingt doch so, dass dunkelblau-weiss benutzt werden darf, da weder dunkelblau noch weiss weder gelb noch grün sind und andesartig benutzt wird.


----------



## jabba (27 April 2008)

Genaaaauuuuu *vde* 

Ist zwar jetzt , denke ich, beantwortet , hat aber gar nix mehr mit dem Thema zu tun.

Da aber wieder die Fragen nicht ausreichend vom Themenstarter beantwortet wurden, hat sich das Thema mal wieder verselbstständigt .
Durch ungenaue Angaben kommt es immer wieder zu Schlussfolgerungen (ohne jetzt jemanden was vorzuwerfen) die gar nix damit zu tun haben. Gerade beim Thema Vorschriften bemerke ich das in letzter Zeit sehr oft.


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (29 April 2008)

stimmt

....


----------

